# Vomiting up entire days food



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

This evening after her walk Binky threw up her entire days food undigested (well it looked like the entire days as it was masses). She threw up yesterday morning as well, that was undigested too. I am thinking I should ring the emergency vet...but not sure if this is an over reaction?
Anyone had their poo do this?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes when Millie has bolted her food down it comes back up. How is she in her self?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

ummm she was totally fine on her walk in fact going a bit mental in the house before hand so we took her for a walk even though she had been at day care today. She is now crashed out, but I would expect that anyway after a walk. 
She ate around an hour before her walk and only a little bit so everything that she threw up was what she had eaten through the day...not digested...yum.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

If she seems fine in herself, maybe leave her and see how she is in the morning. On the odd occasion Millie is sick I try and starve her for 24 hours, but only really end up skipping one meal as she gets hungry and asks for food.

But if you are concerned do phone the vets.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Julie I just rang the vet and they said pretty much the same as you...you should change career! 

I have just text day care to see if she pooed today, if she has they said just keep an eye, if she hasn't pooed they want to see her..


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit did this recently. He vomited 4 hours after his breakfast and then 4 hours after his evening meal and then again an hour later just before he went to bed. It was all undigested. However, he was pooing normally. I was worried that he might have a blockage because it was undigested but the next day he was back to normal and seemed totally ok. Hope she's ok tomorrow. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Thanks Julie I just rang the vet and they said pretty much the same as you...you should change career!
> 
> I have just text day care to see if she pooed today, if she has they said just keep an eye, if she hasn't pooed they want to see her..


Oh, beauty therapist, vet and dog groomer  I won't have time to think 

Glad the vet were relaxed about it too.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Do make sure you get her to drink water though so she doesn't get dehydrated. If she's not keen, offer ice cubes to play with.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Three weeks ago my mom had this problem with her 6 month old poo. She would play and be fine all day and then vomit up what looked like the whole days worth of food at night. We were so scared after the second day that we rushed her to the vet. We were sure she has an obstruction of some kind.
500$ an xray and an ultrasound (complete with tummy shave) later there was nothing they could find wrong. They sent her home with tummy medicine and the next day she was fine.  
I hope Binky is on the mend.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hope Binky is much better today x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

A poor Binky... Hope things are more settled today... Has happened to Molly a couple of times too.

xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How is Binky, Sam?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Binky! And poor you, they are such a worry aren't they. Hope she is much better today x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope Binky's better today Sam. These puppies are such a worry  we just think they're tootling along ok and then they toss us a curved ball!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Binks has bounced back to her normal self...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw thank you so much everyone for your concern,  she is much better today and tearing around! so far all food has stayed in and poos are normal!! She does feel a bit ribbier than normal so a bit of additional and careful beefing up over the next few days....phew!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Three weeks ago my mom had this problem with her 6 month old poo. She would play and be fine all day and then vomit up what looked like the whole days worth of food at night. We were so scared after the second day that we rushed her to the vet. We were sure she has an obstruction of some kind.
> 500$ an xray and an ultrasound (complete with tummy shave) later there was nothing they could find wrong. They sent her home with tummy medicine and the next day she was fine.
> I hope Binky is on the mend.


It is easy to jump to the obstruction route as that is the first thing I thought and google is not the best thing to search when you are a paranoid puppy owner!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww glad she's ok! Bless her  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh, beauty therapist, vet and dog groomer  I won't have time to think
> 
> Glad the vet were relaxed about it too.


Surely you could squeeze a bit of vet school in too?! 

Thank you for your advice though...v much appreciated


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Biscuit did this recently. He vomited 4 hours after his breakfast and then 4 hours after his evening meal and then again an hour later just before he went to bed. It was all undigested. However, he was pooing normally. I was worried that he might have a blockage because it was undigested but the next day he was back to normal and seemed totally ok. Hope she's ok tomorrow. x


Yes my vet said that pooing is the key! Normal poo generally = (generally) no blockage


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Do make sure you get her to drink water though so she doesn't get dehydrated. If she's not keen, offer ice cubes to play with.


Top tip with the ice cubes!


----------

